# Festverbaute Akkus Wechseln Netbook/Ultrabook



## Saschi1992 (16. September 2014)

So ein die erfahrenen Bastler unter euch wie schaut es den so bei Festverbauten Akku der wechsel aus? Sehe bei bei einigen Modellen das der Anschluss ans Mainboard bei vielen der Gleiche ist. Also müsste es doch möglich seinen nen stärkeren Akku zu verbauen. Beispiel ist ein 3 Zellen Akku verbaut durch einen mit 6 Zellen und mehr Kapazität? Oder Sprengst da den Akku durch? Sicher kaufe ich keinen Chinaböller so doof bin ich ja net


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2014)

3 vs. 6-Zellen ist das doppelte an Platz was du für den Akku brauchst.
Ich bezweifle ganz stark das der Wechsel so funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst.

Bei vielen Note/Ultrabooks ist der Akku innerhalb vom Gehäuse verschraubt.
Verklebt sind die nur extrem selten (ausgenommen Apple).

Wenn du unwissend an einem Lithium-Akku rumbastelst ist das höchst gefährlich.
Ich rate dir davon dringend ab Experimente durchzuführen.


----------



## Saschi1992 (16. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> 3 vs. 6-Zellen ist das doppelte an Platz was du für den Akku brauchst.
> Ich bezweifle ganz stark das der Wechsel so funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst.
> 
> Bei vielen Note/Ultrabooks ist der Akku innerhalb vom Gehäuse verschraubt.
> Verklebt sind die nur extrem selten (ausgenommen Apple).


Ja das stimmt schon das wie ich mir nicht Vorstelle wird net klappen. Aber habe mir mal den Vergleich aus nen Macbook Air geholt da sind die akku wie in vielen Ultrabook verschraubt. Also ist es möglich doch zu wechseln bei nen Asus Vivobook ist ja möglich. Punkt ist man muss halt echt schauen wo man akkus bezieht. Das Einzigste was vll möglich ist einen gleichen Zellenakku durch einen mit nur mehr MAh  wenn er auch ungefähr passt.

Beste Bsp.: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Asus+F201E+Install+an+SSD+Replacement/12142
das lässt sich auf viele der Schwester Modelle übernehmen!


----------



## Abductee (16. September 2014)

So simpel ist das nicht, wenn der Akku nicht 100% für den Laptop freigegeben würd ich den nicht einbauen.
Die Ladeelektronik ist da nicht so plump wie bei einem alten Nimh.
Das passiert wenn der überladen wird:
Over-Charging Li-Po cell - YouTube

Bei welchem Notebook willst du denn den Akku wechseln?


----------



## Saschi1992 (16. September 2014)

bei dem hier Asus F200LA-CT022H 29,4 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör auch mehr aus Basteldran . der Muss so oder so auf ssd muss rein. Ok jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------

